# Agatized coral point..



## Handgunner (Jun 18, 2008)

Nick let me a lil' chip of this when left so I took a small pressure flaker to it...

Amazing at how you don't realize the imperfections until you take a picture of it. 



The notches are a little off...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2008)

purty point Dude ......

them little uns' are hard to hold ain't they .....

and no blood ......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 18, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> purty point Dude ......
> 
> them little uns' are hard to hold ain't they .....
> 
> and no blood ......



Look to the right of the point. What's that dried spot? 

Nice point D.


----------



## deerstand (Jun 18, 2008)

i know where there is a mountain of that stuff,  it's right beside the burger king in panama city beach.  crackin brackin showed me some of that stuff a few years ago, and later that year we were down there playing putt-putt and i was walkin thru the tunnel and took my putter to one of the rocks to check it. man i wish i could grap a couple of those boulders as i head back out of town one year.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice looking point Delton. I really like working the coral.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

Pretty! That little sucker looks mean, too!

I could use about a dozen of those. I've got some arrow shafts I need to "arm."


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 18, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Pretty! That little sucker looks mean, too!
> 
> I could use about a dozen of those. I've got some arrow shafts I need to "arm."


I got a bunch of obsidian flakes and such laying around.  Want me to see what I can do for ya?


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 18, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> purty point Dude ......
> 
> them little uns' are hard to hold ain't they .....
> 
> and no blood ......


Thanks y'all.

Nuge, at first they were, but that palm pad really helps the hand and finger cramps. 

It's a piece of rectangular plywood... maybe 3.5" long by 2" wide... with leather stacked on top of it....which makes it about an inch thick, so you don't have to close your hand all the way to hold the piece...


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice point Delton.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I got a bunch of obsidian flakes and such laying around.  Want me to see what I can do for ya?



Hold up on the obsidian. I'm trying to replicate a southeastern arrow and based on what Nick tells me, that stuff ain't indigenous to the this part of the country.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a neat lookin` little point! 

Yep, to be proper, southeastern arrows need chert or coral points. Garfish scale points will work too. I got a pouch full of em if you need some, Gene.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 18, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Hold up on the obsidian. I'm trying to replicate a southeastern arrow and based on what Nick tells me, that stuff ain't indigenous to the this part of the country.


Fine then... Be that way.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure wish I could get one you boys livin out my way to show me how to do some of that. I ain't skert ta drive neither.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2008)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Sure wish I could get one you boys livin out my way to show me how to do some of that. I ain't skert ta drive neither.



There are plenty of knappers here with much more expertise than I have at knapping but I will be happy to show you what little I know but one thing for sure is I can tell you a lot about what doesn't work.

If you ever want to head down Marietta way for a session on the front porch just let me know. I will be out of commission starting July 9th for about a month due to some scheduled hand surgery but either before or after would work for me.

I have plenty of rock and tools for you to work with.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice point indeed! I have never tried working with Coral, looks interesting!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 20, 2008)

Al33 said:


> There are plenty of knappers here with much more expertise than I have at knapping but I will be happy to show you what little I know but one thing for sure is I can tell you a lot about what doesn't work.
> 
> If you ever want to head down Marietta way for a session on the front porch just let me know. I will be out of commission starting July 9th for about a month due to some scheduled hand surgery but either before or after would work for me.
> 
> I have plenty of rock and tools for you to work with.



I'll have to get back at you on that, I ran upon someone local who said he would come by. With the cost of gas like it is I'll give him a shot to see how that works out and let ya know something.

Honestly I'd really like to learn a lot of primitive skills. Mostly to do with bows and arrows and knappin. Just for the heck of it and ya never know when they might come in handy.


----------



## Georgiareb (Jun 21, 2008)

looks good how does someone go about getin started in breakin rocks


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 22, 2008)

www.neolithics.com

Craig sells all sorts of rocks, knapping tools, video's (caught knappin'), etc...

And anyone here would be more than willing to answer any questions you may have...


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty good!


----------



## swampstalker (Jun 25, 2008)

Good deal


----------

